# (Fix) Found Working Video Player For Cm7 Alpha 3



## shorttripp86 (Jul 29, 2011)

All credit for the fix goes to the user that posted the modified apk, meaning: In NO WAY do I personally take any credit for this video fix for CM7 Alpha 3.

I luckily just stumbled upon it while trying to find a working player.

The apk seems to be a modified version of MX Video Player. Download the apk file here: Alpha 3 Video Fix

The user that originally posted the file is looking for feedback so try and give him some if it works for you too.

Hope this helps


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I haven't even had a chance to try video since updating to Alpha 3. But seriously, it feels like people are posting more problems with Alpha 3 than we had with Alpha 2.


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

I've had no problem with the standard version of MX player


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

shorttripp86 said:


> All credit for the fix goes to the user that posted the modified apk, meaning: In NO WAY do I personally take any credit for this video fix for CM7 Alpha 3.
> 
> I luckily just stumbled upon it while trying to find a working player.
> 
> ...


Mxplayer has been working well for me, what is this modified version supposed to fix?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## shorttripp86 (Jul 29, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Mxplayer has been working well for me, what is this modified version supposed to fix?
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


From scanning threads posted here (and at XDA as well) it seems like some people have issues with MX Player, while others say it works perfectly.

I had zero problems with my TP after flashing Alpha 3, aside from the choppy video playback. The marketplace version of MX didn't improve the choppiness (even after uninstalling/reinstalling it twice, and fixing permissions), but whatever was done in this modified version has somehow repaired the playback issues I was having.

If the regular MX works for you thats great - I just thought I'd toss this one up for those of us that aren't so lucky.

As for the modifications, unfortunately all I have to go off of is the quote that was posted on the file download page:


"This is a temporary build for testing following issues. 
- ICS Compatibility - Since ICS is not yet available on my country, it 
is tested only on Emulator. 
- Rendering Problem - Some rendering issue has been reported. but I 
guess it was caused by 32bit Color Depth setting. but I returned some 
rendering code to it was on 1.4a to test other possibility. Please test 
this build if you encounter jitter or lag problem after upgrading to 1.4b


----------

